# Springfield, MA show 4/11.



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Eh : ))), I wish Rock  !!!! I would really LOVE to meet you and of course your gorgeous Jasper too : ))) !!!!

Can not wait for you to start showing him :beauty:- he has so much potential and I am so glad you listened to all of our "pushing" to do it : ) and found the way to get into it : ))) !!!! For some puppies that really have show potential and are so correct it is somewhat a pity to "pluck them out" of the genetic pool ; ) !

Best of luck with your future endeavors :clover:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Eh : ))), I wish Rock  !!!! I would really LOVE to meet you and of course your gorgeous Jasper too : ))) !!!!
> 
> Can not wait for you to start showing him - he has so much potential and I am so glad you listened to all of our "pushing" to do it : ) and found the way to get into it : ))) !!!! For some puppies that really have show potential and are so correct it is somewhat a pity to "pluck them out" of the genetic pool!
> 
> Best of luck with your future endeavors


Aw how sweet! I would LOVE to meet you as well. Somehow I suspect we would hit it off and have a great time together!

As I mentioned in the post with photos, this is the show many take their pups to. You would have been so proud of him , he was all smiles and prance. There were some pretty intimidating big, and loud, dogs. He wasn't rattled by anything, and his tail was up the entire time.

My groomer, who is also a handler, was there with a few dogs. She's going to show him for me at the first show (June 4) because our son is graduating from high school that weekend. I'll probably try my hand with him for the next month or two and then hand him back to her at 9 months.Handling fees are enough to cause a panic attack :scared:, so I'm secretly hoping I excel at showing him and can do more on my own. A pipe dream I'm sure LOL, but I'll keep attending the handling classes. We don't expect him to make much progress until 9-12 months anyhow.

After the show she took him around a little bit to see how he would move for her. She thinks he is ready to go. He met several breeders and handlers while with her and I'm told they all raved about him and think he'll finish quickly. Could have been being nice LOL, but we'll see soon enough how the cute little bugger does in the ring!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am delighted to hear that Jasper is just "natural" show dog : ))) - that is just fantastic. I was VERY impressed when I saw that video of you just "walking" him down the street and he was so nicely moving for you without any practice or coursing - that is just " natural" for him to do it !!!!!!! That was the first time I asked you if you would reconsider ; )!!! 

I can only imagine the costs involved *sigh , but you have a great plan !!!!! I absolutely think it is "doable" the way you planned it : ))) !!!! He has a perfect movement and confirmation and is a male and with all of that has a great chance to finish fast !!!!! :tee:

I will try to find photos you posted : ( - somehow I missed them :doh: !!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

At handling class this morning the instructor told me not to touch Jasper that he was doing everything naturally perfect, but that we really needed to work on me LOL.

I'm glad that we listened finally :hug: and worked things out with the breeder. It might have been nice to leave the breeding thing open should he turn out nicely and test okay. Regardless, this is all great experience for us and we're learning a TON.


----------

